# Kandy Brandwine Over a Gold Base



## Swisha01 (Mar 17, 2010)

i'm looking at a Kandy Brandywine over a gold base. Does anyone have any pics? how does it differ from a Silver Base? Would Kandy Apple Red look better over Gold?? 

posts some pics if you have them.


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

This is apple red over gold I believe...Looks fucking amazing


----------



## Swisha01 (Mar 17, 2010)

i appreciate it! i does look Amazing!!


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

If im right, the brandywine is a much darker kandy, and if you shoot it over a gold. You will get a deeper red such as marron or burgandy. But if you shoot over a silver, you will get a lighter red, depending how many coats you apply.


----------



## DEADLY (Jun 3, 2010)

kandy brandywine black base with goldrush gold flake orange n silver patterns kandy branywine on top


----------



## DEADLY (Jun 3, 2010)

looks maroon in the dark in the sun it shines red


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

brandywine black base red flake white silver n blue patterns looks real good


----------



## DEADLY (Jun 3, 2010)

nice picturs guys


----------



## Swisha01 (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks REALLLLLLL GOOD!


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Swisha01_@Jun 2 2010, 08:25 AM~17673156
> *i'm looking at a Kandy Brandywine over a gold base. Does anyone have any pics?  how does it differ from a Silver Base?  Would Kandy Apple Red look better over Gold??
> 
> posts some pics if you have them.
> *


Hey also use the search feature, go with all forums with any date, keyword brandywine and theres a bunch of pics throughout what topics come up. I saved an assload but my puter is too slow to use the image uploader :happysad:


----------

